# To DEFF ROLLA!!!! Or Not To DEFF ROLLA!!!!



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Ive been pondering with my ork lists, if using Deff Rollas on battle wagons is actually worth while. A Deff rolla provides a good Anti tank weapon S10 Ap- D6 hits so ram and wreck. But at their cost they are not cheap, if all thats need is a Dozer Blade a Reinforced Ram will be more suitable at a quarter of the cost.

So I pose this question to you are Deff Rollas worth it anymore?

Currently thinking for my 4 battle wagon lists ( http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/ork-army-lists/125328-1500-point-4-battlewagon-list.html ) if it would work well to have only 2 Deff Rollas insted of the 4. Not reducing the ammount of S10 in the lists being 3 insted of the 5.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Certainly, they're excellent anti-tank and the best way for Orks to get rid of heavy armour. They also tend to kill Walkers very, very easily.

Midnight


----------



## brianlynchmob (Jun 10, 2010)

Might as well take the 4, if you just take 2 those will probably be the first 2 targeted. Unless you put bigger target priorities in the ones without the rollas.


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

To Deffrolla. The answer is always to Deffrolla.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Or, if you can run Forge World, take 14 from Mekboy Junkas (or 16 Shokk Attack Guns, if you want the game to end turn 1. Someone will be tabled, but which player that is depends on the dice).

Midnight


----------

